# altes papier



## surgeFX (23. September 2001)

also mir is das sone idee gkommn. und zwar hab ich n bild gmacht und wuerd das gern so aussehn lassn als waer das ganze n altes stuck paier. also ebn n bischen zerknittert und mit ner horizontalen und ner vertikalen faltlinie. da ich auch ken scanner hab um damit vielleicht was zu machn dacht ich mir frag ich ma die grossen gfxer . wie koennt ich das hinkriegn ... wenn das ne rolle spielt: das bild is 316px * 640px . 
thx und greetz surge


----------



## Robert Fischer (24. September 2001)

soweit ich weiß gab es vor kurzem ein tutorial dazu bei ideenreich.com und glaub ich noch bei mgfx.com/.net. kannst ja auch mal bei hot-temperature.de in den tutorials vorbeischauen.


----------



## Psyclic (24. September 2001)

ich glaub bei xenofex is son filter dafür bei ...


----------



## surgeFX (24. September 2001)

jo erzma vieln dank fuer die antworten. hab nich das gfunden was ich wollt  aber ich wurd wenigstens in die richtiung geleitet! werd mich adnn jezt wohl ma selbz dransetzen und es versuchn...thx


----------

